# planted 120 gallon



## v2redshoal (Apr 10, 2009)

i thinking about using real plants but only low light plants how much lighting (bulb size and watts) and what kind of plants should i get its for red bellies.Do i need to use c02


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Low light plants are a great way to go. Bulb size and wattage would be easier to figure out if we knew what size of tank we're dealing with. Generally the lower light tanks are easy to maintain without any added c02, but it's pretty much essential for high light setips.

Edit: I just noticed the tank size in the thread title. What are the dimensions of your 120g?


----------



## v2redshoal (Apr 10, 2009)

currently i have them in a 75 gallon 48''x 18''x 21'' but getting a 120 gallon this week 60''long 18''wide 26'' high


----------

